# Awesome tequila asparagus I made



## themonkeytree (Mar 1, 2009)

I was making a southwester style dinner, but since one of the people eating is on a low carb diet, he could not eat the delicious corn, bean, and zucchini caserole.  So I bought some aspargus for him.  I wanted to stick with the southwest food style, so I decided to try something new and hope that it turned out well.  Everyone thought the aspargus were delicious, so I thought I would share the recipe.  


Asparagus
Jalapeno pepper (it is what I had on hand, but any spicy pepper would do)
garlic
butter
oil (any neutral oil)
ground cumin
ancho chili pepper ( I had it out of the spice cabinet so used it, but I think 
                           any kind would be delicious)
salt
pepper
tequila

Trim the asparagus.  Fine chop the jalapeno and garlic.  Add the butter and oil into a saute pan over medium heat.  Add the asparagus and the spices and seasoning.  When the asparagus is 3/4 done cooking add the chopped garlic and jalapeno pepper.  Just be careful not to cook the garlic too long, because it will turn bitter.  When there is about one minute left till the asparagus are done add the tequila (off the flame) .

Sorry for not having exact ammounts of ingredients, but I was going on the fly and did not measure any ammounts.  I am going to make this again trying it with different tequilas and different peppers, and who knows what else I might add.  If anyone has any suggestions on what else might go good in this dish, I would love to know.


----------



## tdiprincess (Mar 7, 2009)

This sounds awesome! Was it just enough asparagus for the one guest or for all of you? And how many people did you feed then?


----------



## themonkeytree (Mar 8, 2009)

It was for 7 people including me.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 8, 2009)

as the worm turns..........sounds delicious.....spicy and fine..........


----------



## tdiprincess (Mar 9, 2009)

will definitely add this to my recipes!! Thanks!!


----------



## Fearless Kitchen (Mar 10, 2009)

Interesting recipe.  I love tequila and I love aspargus - not sure I'd have ever thought of putting them together!


----------



## tdiprincess (Mar 10, 2009)

I was thinking you could add a little lemon or lime for a sour flavor.. and a margarita feel 

Did you serve it with the sauce over it? Maybe use sliced lemon as a garnish?


----------

